# Fichier "Host" TCP/IP



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mai 2000)

Bonjour à tous!

Je suis intriqué par le deuxième commentaire du Mr Hubble: http://download.cnet.com/downloads/0-10204-100-1569986.html?tag=st.dl.10005.list.10204-100-1569986 
 ou plus particulièrement la phrase:
#...ban the hosts "banner*.hlserver.com" and "thumper.hlserver.com" from connecting via the TCP/IP control panel ('Hosts' file).# 
Alors comment et sous quelle forme doit se trouver le fichier "host" (on accède à cette fonction par le menu edition-mode utilisateur-administrateur) c un fichier simple text? comment séparer les servers? avec un saut de ligne? il y a t-il plusieurs fonctions avancée intéressantes (genres lignes de commandes) ?
Merci de vos réponses!
A+ Dialup


----------



## leo (20 Mai 2000)

D'après ce que je crois savoir moi-même, le fichier host peut se trouver n'importe où sur le disque.
Il suffit d'indiquer depuis le tableau de bord 'tcp/ip' où il se trouve.
Mais attention:
1. MacOs conserve ces informations dans sa propre mémoire (je ne sais pas où), et il ne suffit donc pas de le modifier pour que le TDB le prenne en compte.
2. Le fichier hosts spécifié est utilisé pour toutes les configurations.

Quant à sa structure, elle doit se présenter de la façon suivante:

localhost	CNAME	myhost.mydomain.edu
 "www.leo.ch"  "A"	"127.0.0.1"

(au format texte tabulé, sans les guillemets)
pour utiliser plusieurs noms de domaines, il suffit effectivement de rajouter une ligne.

Evidemment, une fois que ce fichier est sélectionné, vous ne pouvez plus accéder à l'adresse ip réelle de 'www.leo.ch' (dans cet exemple), cette option masquant les serveurs DNS réels.

hope this helps

-léo

[Ce message à été édité par leo (Édité le 22 Mai 2000).]

[Ce message à été édité par leo (Édité le 22 Mai 2000).]

[Ce message à été édité par leo (Édité le 22 Mai 2000).]


----------

